# 02-28-08 9-12 inches



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

my first plowing pictures from our last storm here in rochester ny. let me know wut you think of the rig.


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice looking rig man.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

looks sharp!


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

nice truck. is that the trailer plug reverse light? How does it do?


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks.... 
yes it is the trailer light.. i bought it at tractor supply for 14 bucks and it works great. very bright and effective, and u can some what aim the bulb.. if theres another snow fall i will take night pictures of it


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice lookin truck my man......def got ur money worth after this winter!payup


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

nice lookin truck..i like the back rack with that tool box behind it


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

heres another picture.. less snow tho


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice truck i am not a fan of Dodge but your truck is nice. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

Love it. Very Nice.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I am not a dodge fan either but that is a very nice setup


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Very nice looking truck! I like the back rack.


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. hopefully there will be one last big storm and ill get some action shots. I was trying the other day but it was so cold my camera froze when it was in my truck over night. oh well live and learn


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice truck and pictures and yes I am a Dodge fan


----------

